# Newbie behöver lite hjälp

## Crow

Tja, tänkte först ha lagt det i det engelska forumet.. men då kommer antagligen än mindre folk förstå vad jag menar.

Fråga 1:

Jag hade ändrat lite USE flags i /etc/rc.conf för att få en bildvisare att känna igen *.jpg bilder och jag hittade ett alldeles lysande råd på forumet, dvs jag körde:

"emerge --update world --emptytree"   //upgrade whole system, recompiling everything that would be affected by new USE settings.

  dock körde jag inte "emerge rsync" (borde nog ha gjort det, eller?)

Efter ca: 12h kompilering får jag ett felmeddelande:

     "ERROR:  gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.0.4-r1  faild"

,vadefter kompileringen avbryts. Fel som uppstod var bland annat att Galeon inte var kompis med min dator längre (dock behövdes den inte upgraderas (körde "emerge -up galeon"))

Vad bör jag göra?

   köra "emerge rsync" och upprepa "emerge --update world --emptytree" eller finns det något bättre sätt att gå tillväga?

Fråga 2:

Blir kanske lite många fråger att besvara men hur gör jag för att få t.ex. fluxbox att köra under Gnome. Hittade ett ställe (inte säker på vilken *.conf fil det var dock den man bland annat ställer "XSESSION=gdm", iaf så kunde man i den ändra "gnome" till "fluxbox" och då få ett val om man ville logga in i Gnome eller fluxbox vid inlogging. Det blir väl typ som att köra antingen X/GNOME eller X/fluxbox dvs inte X/GNOME/fluxbox eller?

Fråga 3:

Kör med nya gcc och prog. som "iroffer" vill inte känna igen den utan ger error vad bör jag göra.

Hoppsan det blev lite mycket kanske men det var väl lika bra att fråga när man ändå höll på. -tacksam för alla svar  /crow

----------

## Crow

jaja jag lyckades lösa problem 1&3 själv.. det var igentligen inte värst svårt dock så kvarstår Fråga 2, som ni har märkt så är det lite dösnack och fel i den fakta jag gav (bland annat ska det vara "XSESSION=gnome" m.m).

Dock om det är någon som sitter med följade grafiska lösning: X/GNOME/fluxbox eller dyligt så får ni gärna förklara lite kortfattat hur jag ska lösa det tack

----------

## ozt

du kan inte köra en fönsterhanterare i en fönsterhanterare. 

Ja du kan emergea gdm/kdm/xdm o då får du ett val när du startar X. annars kan du ändra i din ~./xinitrc.

tex exec gnome-session för att starta gnome eller exec fluxbox.  Men det  är om du INTE har gdm/kdm/xdm

----------

## caliga

ta upp en terminat och skriv, gnomecc

i window manager tabben byter du ut metacity mot den fönsterhanterare du vill ha.

----------

## o7400

eller skriv 

echo fluxbox > .xinitrc

i hemkatalogen

----------

## Crow

ahh tackar så mycket, ska prova det.

----------

